# PDC Retro-fit ?



## NOVAblue740iL (May 29, 2003)

HAs anyone performed a PDC Retro-fit? how much do dealers usually charge for this?


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

NOVAblue740iL said:


> *HAs anyone performed a PDC Retro-fit? how much do dealers usually charge for this? *


Well, I looked it up in the EBA. The front+rear retrofit kit (66 20 0 000 790) says the average install time is 5.5 hours labor. The rear-only version (... 769) is 2.75 hours labor. I've put the installation isntructions for the full front+rear kit here in case you want to see what is involved. It requires dealer coding, so you'll have some dealer time even if you do it yourself. It seems like a lot of work - take a look at what is listed in "2.1 - preliminary work".


----------



## NOVAblue740iL (May 29, 2003)

hey thanks alot! hmm deff not a DIY job. hmm if its 2.5 hours and @ 80~100 / hour prob. 300 dollars to install.


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

It will take much longer than that if you have not done it before, but it's not a difficult DIY--merely tedious. Plan on the dealer taking quite a bit longer as well, as they don't usually do these retrofits. It will take the better part of a day to complete the front and rear installation since both bumpers and lots of interior trim must come off. I think the kit is $700, plus another $170 for a new center console switch module. Although the directions do specify coding, the system worked right off the bat after installing it on my friend's 2001 740iL. It's probably still a good idea to have it coded.


----------



## JT///M3 (Feb 16, 2003)

Terry Kennedy said:


> Well, I looked it up in the EBA. The front+rear retrofit kit (66 20 0 000 790) says the average install time is 5.5 hours labor. The rear-only version (... 769) is 2.75 hours labor. I've put the installation isntructions for the full front+rear kit here in case you want to see what is involved. It requires dealer coding, so you'll have some dealer time even if you do it yourself. It seems like a lot of work - take a look at what is listed in "2.1 - preliminary work".


OMG, you are a savior! I was looking all over for these directions! Stupid stealer didn't print them out for me.

Going to attempt to install it today. But, I didn't get the switch or the console included. I wonder if I even need it. I can't imagine needing to turn it off when backing up. Thats why I'm putting it in after the fact...lol


----------



## Din (Feb 21, 2006)

JT///M3 said:


> OMG, you are a savior! I was looking all over for these directions! Stupid stealer didn't print them out for me.
> 
> Going to attempt to install it today. But, I didn't get the switch or the console included. I wonder if I even need it. I can't imagine needing to turn it off when backing up. Thats why I'm putting it in after the fact...lol


sittin in a car wash after u put the car in gear will make the sensors go off liek crazy.


----------



## JT///M3 (Feb 16, 2003)

are the center console and switches one big unit or are they individual switches?


----------



## Din (Feb 21, 2006)

its just one button thats not even big. well the one that came in my car is.


----------



## r-dunn (Nov 2, 2006)

I need to update my 745Li CPT 8000 to Blue Tooth Technology and my dealer is asking a small fortune. Any help out there? Thanks, RCD.


----------

